

Ask HN: Anyone looking for a developer partner? - bleak

To cut the long story short, I'm looking to join a small team or even an individual developer to work on a venture.<p>Now some details. 
Lately I've launched a small scale project, mostly to get experience in building a product from scratch, getting it out into the wild, working with customers directly, and seeing how I can get people's attention to it. I don't have anyone to talk to on this subject, so I'm basically learning on my mistakes.<p>Now, I'd be very happy to try working with an entrepreneur (or a tiny little team) having a technical background. I'm an engineer, but my business and marketing skills suck. So one of my goals is learning how things work from the business standpoint, maybe over time I can bring something to the table too. 
Another reason I'm posting this is that I feel that my technical progress is starting to slow down. I'm looking to find challenging tasks and problems that require a lot of engineering effort. I've had a couple of ideas myself, but was not convincing enough to have anyone join me, and I'll never make any of this alone.<p>My background is primarily telecom, I've been involved in development and maintenance of telephony solutions and switching/routing stacks on RT platforms, but some time ago I switched to web development in online advertising. I've also been doing some other stuff like DirectShow filters and Windows app development (using WinAPI and WPF).<p>I'm a BS in Applied Math, but I haven't been using most of it, which I regret somewhat. I'd be happy to work on something requiring a lot of math/algorithmic work.<p>If anyone is interested in a conversation, I'd be happy to talk and give more details. Any good advice will be greatly appreciated too...<p>PS. I'm based in Russia. Not sure if this is an issue, but I thought I'd just better tell right away...
======
18pfsmt
It would be helpful to have an email (ideally w/ GPG key :) somewhere so that
you could be easily contacted.

~~~
bleak
Thanks for reminding. Can't edit the post, so: my mail address is
artem.mindrov@gmail.com, the public key is at [http://pool.sks-
keyservers.net/pks/lookup?op=get&fingerp...](http://pool.sks-
keyservers.net/pks/lookup?op=get&fingerprint=on&search=0x177AB13E34EBD47C).
I'm also in Skype as artem.mindrov.

------
frankphilips
What kind of web dev experience do you have?

~~~
bleak
Apart from having built my project's site, which was not a great deal, I'm
working on an automation system on Rails 3.1 with a MySQL backend. I've also
set up Redis as cache, but I'm planning to use it as a secondary storage as
well. This BPA system integrates with Google AdWords API to report statistics
about ad campaigns (reporting is one of the app's primary functions), as well
as APIs provided by our local Russian ad gateways. Front-end is on jQuery and
SCSS. In my university years I've been working on a task tracking system on
Rails 2.0 with Prototype, but I eventually abandoned it, not having enough
free time.

